# Help finding 2012 R3 Frameset or Bike- 51cm



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Well- I am looking for a 2012 R3 frameset in size 51. Id be happy to buy a complete bike if the price is right.
There are some 2012 R3's on closeout for $2100...but I wasnt able to find a 51.

If anyone knows where I can find this, can you please PM me?

Thanks!


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Found. Thanks.


----------

